# tumor looking thing on side of the head



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys, I am new here, and sadly my first post will be about my C.Bleheri's health problem.
I have 4 C.bleheri in a species planted 55g tank with eheim pro3 running, no heater, around 20degree celcius..
I found this ( shown in pic ) on one of them, but still eating, hide more than before tho...
picture was taken about 1 week ago, and now the bottom of that hump looking area is like...splited in half..
anyone know whats going on??


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had that happen to one of my Uaru before. It started as some physical damage probably from a scuffle with another Uaru. Then it likely became infected. Likely a bacterial infection of some sort. Same with your fish, it was not eating for a while and I was pretty concerned. There was practically a hole in the side of its face. I didn't medicate other than some salt as I did not have a QT tank available. Luckily he was a very robust fish and he fully recovered after a few weeks.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

I am adding salt water now, .....anything else i should do?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

melafix something to aide in healing


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Update with new pic


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like damage/infection... Is the fish acting normal?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

